# Can poodles tuck their tails?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

lol, love the tail settings. My mpoo does tuck his tail. But he also seems very uncomfortable when I hold his tail up to stack him for photos so maybe there is just something (else) wrong with his structure. His tail set is not like I've seen in any structure diagrams.

If teaching tail tuck is unsuccesful you can turn her around so her head is facing out instead of her tail. It will take some extra self-control/leave it training since it is a tempting position. Does that make sense?


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, both my girls tuck their tails. Especially when they are sitting next to me watching TV. I like to try and brush them every night and when I get to tails, boy can they clamp their tails under their bottoms.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

My favorite way to teach a tail tuck is to shape one. Tickle the tail until they tuck it and then mark and treat. Keep doing it until you get a reliable tail tuck before you put the cue word to it. 

I don't like grabbing a tail and forcing it into position. Molding doesn't foster much thinking. Tickling is fun, silly and completely non-threatening. It's also a reflex so the dog is learning to move their own tail into position.

Long tails are VERY important to have tucked. I've heard awful stories of people purposely and accidentally running carts over tails and stomping on them, etc.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry has up, down, waggle -and tucked in tail setting. Admittedly I get upset when it's tucked as worry he is upset, but now see it can some other use!! ?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas' tail practically touches his belly when he gets a bath, but I can see how it would be important in your case, I think msminnamouse has some good advice.


----------

